# me siento halagada que + subjuntive/indicative



## miklo3600

Hola:

I am wondering if "me siento" requires the subjuntive in the subordinate clause.

Me siento halagada que me han/hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo.
I feel flattered that you have invited me to your exclusive group.

Mil gracias por apoyarme en mi aprendizaje de castellano.


----------



## gringuitoloco

I would use indicative. It is a fact that you were invited. There isn't any uncertainty about it. But I would wait for a native.


----------



## SevenDays

"Halagada" conveys emotion, and we express that emotion with the subjunctive "hayan invitado."  All emotions are *subjective* in nature; they reside within us. In other words, emotions are not "objective;" what I find flattering may not be flattering to someone else. That subjectivity falls within the scope of the Spanish subjunctive. (The subjunctive here isn't expressing uncertainty.)
Cheers


----------



## miklo3600

Sevendays...entonces queda mejor con el "haya".

Me siento halagada que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo.

Gracias por ayudarme con mi castellano


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo diría _me siento halagada *porque* me han/hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_. Uno siempre se siente halagado *por* algo, y la construcción me suena bien tanto con indicativo como con subjuntivo. Otra cosa sería _me halaga que me hayan invitado_, en la que usaría siempre subjuntivo. Espera otras opiniones. 

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Concuerdo con el subjuntivo, pero yo diría _me siento halagada *porque* me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_. Uno siempre se siente halagado *por* algo.
> 
> Saludos


¿Con subjuntivo?


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> ¿Con subjuntivo?



Acababa de retocar el mensaje, después de darle un par de vueltas.


----------



## jose-carlos

miklo3600 said:


> Sevendays...entonces queda mejor con el "haya".
> 
> Me siento halagada que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo.
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme con mi castellano


you should say : "Me siento halagada (de) que me *hayas* invitado a *tu* grupo exclusivo" or
"Me siento halagada (de) que me *hayan* invitado a *su* grupo exclusivo"

EDIT:
"Me siento halagada que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo" it is possible but several persons (or another different  person) invite you and you are talking to one member.


----------



## Peterdg

Lurrezko said:


> Yo diría _me siento halagada *porque* me han/hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_. Uno siempre se siente halagado *por* algo, y la construcción me suena bien tanto con indicativo como con subjuntivo. Otra cosa sería _me halaga que me hayan invitado_, en la que usaría siempre subjuntivo. Espera otras opiniones.
> 
> Saludos





Lurrezko said:


> Acababa de retocar el mensaje, después de darle un par de vueltas.


En la versión con "porque" no utilizaría (yo) un subjuntivo. El subjuntivo con "porque" sí sería posible en una frase como: "Me siento halagado no porque me hayan invitado sino porque _blablabla_ ("_blablabla_" en indicativo)".

En "_me halaga que me hayan invitado",_ como bien dices, sí el subjuntivo es obligatorio. En esta frase, "que me hayan invitado" es una subordinada sustantiva con función de sujeto de "halagar", verbo que expresa apreciación y por lo tanto rige el subjuntivo en subordinadas sustantivas que dependen de él.

En cuanto al nexo (porque); también creo que es necesario ponerlo en la frase original. Posiblemente también la sugerencia de Jose-carlos pueda funcionar (me siento halagada de que me hayan invitado), pero no estoy seguro.


----------



## elprofe

Aquí tenéis una opinión más 
_- Me halaga que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo
- Me siento halagado de que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo
- Me siento halagado por que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_

Peterdg, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si se usa "porque", el verbo debería ir en indicativo:
_- Me siento halgado porque me han invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_


----------



## Lurrezko

elprofe said:


> Aquí tenéis una opinión más
> _- Me halaga que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo
> - Me siento halagado de que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo
> - Me siento halagado por que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_
> 
> Peterdg, estoy de acuerdo contigo. Si se usa "porque", el verbo debería ir en indicativo:
> _- Me siento halgado porque me han invitado a tu grupo exclusivo_



Estoy por darte la razón, profe: _porque me han invitado/por que me hayan invitado_. En cualquier caso, creo que el nexo es necesario. El nexo *de* me tiende a sonar bien: he evitado ponerlo porque si lo que sigue no es una oración de relativo me suena definitivamente mal: _me siento halagado de eso_.

Saludos


----------



## elprofe

La verdad es que al principio dudé si se podía poner ese "por que" separado... 
Ahora que lo dices, a mí también me suena un poco mal eso de "me siento halagado de eso". Yo creo que lo más seguro es optar por: "_me siento halagado por que me hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo", _aunque con "de" no suene mal.


----------



## blasita

miklo3600 said:


> Me siento halagada que me han/hayan invitado a tu grupo exclusivo.



Mi opinión (creo que estoy de acuerdo con la mayoría):

Sí, se usaría el subjuntivo en esta construcción: _me siento halagada de que me *hayan* ..._ Pero a mí tampoco me suena nada bien (aunque creo que puede ser correcta; es solo que no se usa normalmente).

Yo lo diría así: _me siento halagada porque me *han *invitado ..._ (no: _hayan_).

Un saludo.


----------



## SevenDays

_Me siento halagada de que me *hayan* invitado
_Aquí expresamos una valoración, una emoción, _un juicio afectivo_, y por ende usamos el subjuntivo.

_Me siento halagada porque me *han* invitado_
Ahora expresamos una aseveración, _un juico asertorio_ que afirma una realidad, y por lo tanto va en indicativo.

Esto es, me parece, lo más natural. Pero los modos no son rígidos, pues a menudo no es fácil, o simplemente no nos interesa, separar en nuestra mente lo afectivo de lo asertorio: _de que me hayan/han; porque me han/hayan_. El modo aquí es un asunto más de estilo (actitud del hablante) que de gramática.  Ahora bien, ese "por que" (dos palabras) en "por que me hayan invidato" me ha dejado pensando. Siempre lo he considerado equivalente a "por el cual" (o "por la cual", "por los cuales", "por las cuales"), que ahí no creo que calce. Me suena mejor en _Ésta es la razón *por que *me siento halagada/Ésta es la razón *por la cual* me siento halagada._ Pero, bueno._..
_Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

A mí tampoco se me hubiera ocurrido separar ese *por que*, francamente. Sin embargo, los ejemplos que ofrece el DPD son muy cercanos a la construcción de la que hablamos, y no son equivalentes a por el cual, etc.:

*b) La combinación de la preposición por exigida por un verbo, un sustantivo o un adjetivo, seguida de la conjunción subordinante que: «No había que preocuparse por que me volviera la destemplanza» (Mendicutti Palomo [Esp. 1991]); «Expresó su interés por que el decreto se lleve a cabo» (Abc [Esp.] 15.11.97); «Llegan incluso ansiosos por que nos lo creamos» (País [Esp.] 9.10.97).

*Saludos


----------



## kotosquito

¡Ay!  "Por que" versus "porque"...Locamente, me muero de risa...Pero me parece bien, aunque no se me pega en la mente ni la memoria...Dudo que use "por que" nunca.

Esto de que "Me siento halagado de que + subjuntivo" no suene bien me parece incorrecto (que yo sepa).  Comparte la forma de "Estoy contento de que + subjuntivo"...Se necesita el _nexo_ (gracias por la palabra, Lurrezco)...Hay otros ejemplos de un cambio de las preposiciones _por_ y _en_, convirtiéndose en _de_ delante de una frase subordinada.

Me preocupo por Mamá--Me preocupo de que Mamá fallezca.

Me intereso en/por la ciencia--Me intereso de que mi hijo estudie la ciencia.(Este último ejemplo--¿Suena raro?)

¿No es así?


----------



## Amapolas

kotosquito said:


> Me intereso en/por la ciencia--Me intereso de que mi hijo estudie la ciencia.(Este último ejemplo--¿Suena raro?)


No solo suena raro; es incorrecto.  --> Me interesa que mi hijo estudie ciencia. O "ciencias" en plural es más normal, creo yo. 

"Me siento halagado de que" no suena mal seguido de subjuntivo. Además, es lo correcto. 

Por separado de que tiene sentido. La palabra porque introduce una causa (=because), pero en algunos casos se trata de dos preposiciones separadas, por un lado _por_ exigida por el verbo que antecede, y por el otro _que_ para coordinar con el verbo que sigue. Dicho esto, es muy común que lo escribamos todo junto. 


kotosquito said:


> Me preocupo por Mamá--Me preocupo de que Mamá fallezca.


No me gusta "preocuparse + de". Creo que es un error. Para evitar el por + que, puedes ponerlo de esta forma: Me preocup*a* que mamá fallezca. (Muera, mejor dicho; fallezca me suena muy a eufemismo.)


----------



## kotosquito

Pues, ¿cómo se expresaría con el verbo "interesarse"--¿o es que no existe, no se usa?


----------



## Alerher

No sé a que te refieres exactamente con tu última pregunta kotosquito. Siempre te interesa algo: Me interesa la exposición sobre Goya. ¿Te refieres al uso de "interesarse" en el mismo sentido que "vestirse" o "ducharse"?


----------



## Amapolas

kotosquito said:


> Pues, ¿cómo se expresaría con el verbo "interesarse"--¿o es que no existe, no se usa?


Por favor, escríbenos el original en inglés porque ya me pierdo.


----------



## kotosquito

Alerher said:


> No sé a que te refieres exactamente con tu última pregunta kotosquito. Siempre te interesa algo: Me interesa la exposición sobre Goya. ¿Te refieres al uso de "interesarse" en el mismo sentido que "vestirse" o "ducharse"?




No...en el sentido de "ponerse interesado"

Siendo la idea principal mía que casi todo verbo (menos gustarle y encantarle) emocional que tiene la forma de gustar (que toma el objeto pronominal indirecto para referirse a la persona a quien algo le gusta, algo le irrita, etc.), también tiene una forma pronominal.  

A mí me irrita que hables tan fuerte - A mí me pone irritado
Yo me irrito cuando hablas tan fuerte--Yo me pongo irritado.

A veces resulta no siendo así--por ejemplo, me dicen que fascinarse es poco común.  Es que me pregunaba si era igual con interesarse.


----------



## kotosquito

Amapolas said:


> Por favor, escríbenos el original en inglés porque ya me pierdo.


I feel flattered that you have invited me to your exclusive group.


----------



## Alerher

"A mí me pone irritado"
"Yo me pongo irritado"

Ambas me suenan fatal. Sólo diría las dos primeras opciones:

Me irrita que hables tan fuerte.
Me irrito cuando hablas tan fuerte.


----------



## kotosquito

Bien, de acuerdo...Esto de me pone irritado, la puse para aclarar el sentido....Así que "interesarse" está bien dicho.

Me intereso de que tu seas mi asistente--En ingles, "I'm interested in your being my assistant"


----------



## Amapolas

kotosquito said:


> I feel flattered that you have invited me to your exclusive group.


*Me halaga *que me haya/hayan/hayáis invitado a su/vuestro exclusivo grupo.
*Me siento halagada/o de *que me haya/hayan/hayáis invitado a su/vuestro exclusivo grupo.

Por esto siempre pedimos el original a traducir.


----------



## Dani0110

kotosquito said:


> Me intereso de que tu seas mi asistente--En ingles, "I'm interested in your being my assistant"



"Me interesa que seas mi asistente" 

"Estoy interesado en que seas mi asistente" 

Not sure why though


----------



## kotosquito

Dani0110 said:


> "Me interesa que seas mi asistente"
> 
> "Estoy interesado en que seas mi asistente"
> 
> Not sure why though


Bueno, concuerdo, Dani, aunque, como tú, busco el por qué.

¿Tendrá algún sentido. alguna vez, decir "Yo me intereso por/en/de + verbo en el subjuntivo"?


----------



## Amapolas

Kotosquito, no se me ocurre ningún caso en el que puedas usar la preposición "de" a continuación de "me intereso".
En cuanto a las otras dos opciones, lo normal es que sean seguidas por una palabra o frase con valor nominal, ya sea un sustantivo, un pronombre o una frase sustantiva. 
Me intereso en esas cosas. Me intereso por Ana.


----------



## Dani0110

Estuve pensándolo al escribir la respuesta, a mi tampoco se me ocurrió nada..
(Btw I found this site me intereso por - Traducción al inglés – Linguee and there's an app, reverso context which is quite useful for that too, in case you find them useful)

All the things I thought about sound kinda weird but who knows and say Spanish users can find one


----------



## kotosquito

PUES....entonces cómo se diría "I get interested/got interested" o "I become/became fascinated"?

Me intereso/Me pongo interesado cuando oigo a alguien diciendo la palabara "bar"/Me interesé cuando oí a alguien diciendo "bar"

Me fascino/Me pongo fascinado cuando observo los insectos/Me fasciné/Me puse fascinado

..suenas raras?  Sé que en su form pronominal, los verbos como irritarse y molestarse señalan un cambio de humor--¿no es igual con interesarse y fascinarse?  Si no lo es, ¿por qué no?


----------

